# I Gave You Love (Reproaches) - new choral work by Robert Howard



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

Following 3 recent performances of Dr Robert Howard's Jubilate Deo at Liverpool Anglican Cathedral, he's delighted to announce two upcoming performances of his compositions on Good Friday (Friday 19th April) at 2pm at Prescot Parish Church, Church Street, Prescot, L34 1LA. The church choir, with Tim Hall on organ, will perform Robert's Ave Verum Corpus and the first performance of his original SATB & congregation version of the Reproaches 'I Gave You Love'. All are welcome.


----------

